# Sheepshead in Mobile Bay yet?



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I've been busy with finals, so I haven't had time to hit the water. Are the sheepshead on the structure in Mobile Bay yet? I know they normally are later than Pcola, but I didn't know if they had moved yet. I don't need any spots, just looking to find out if they're present.

Thanks, Jonathan


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

A friend of mine who guides out of ft Morgan caught some this past week around the rigs in the bay. They are getting thick off OB both on the jetties and the deeper docks in Terry's cove


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

So it will be worth it to pick up some fiddlers and target them, thanks!!


----------



## trubio007 (Oct 22, 2008)

what bait shop can you find fiddlers in OB?


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

trubio007 said:


> what bait shop can you find fiddlers in OB?


J&M usually has them. I'll be fishing Mobile Bay tomorrow, so I may have to get someone I'm fishing with to bring me some.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'd call J&M first before making the drive. Until the Sheepies really get going, most shops will carry a limited supply and will go through them fast once the 'heads get thick.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Chris V said:


> I'd call J&M first before making the drive. Until the Sheepies really get going, most shops will carry a limited supply and will go through them fast once the 'heads get thick.


I called them today and they have them.


----------

